# [Studie] Filesharing



## Doney (23. September 2009)

Bitte nicht schließen!!! Dies ist eine anonyme Umfrage die die verhältnisse neu aufzeigen soll... dieser thread soll das thema weder verherrlichen noch nähnliches bezwecken...

nur sind fast keine zahlen im umlauf wieviel internetuser illegal saugen und wieviele schon abgemahnt wurden... obwohl dies äußerst interssant ist...

Im gegenzug bitte ich darum nichts was das thema verherrlicht zu posten, damit der thread offen bleibt und die umfrage möglichst lang läuft... danke

am besten gar keine posts dazu XD

außern sachliches natürlich


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. September 2009)

> Ich ziehe nicht illegal


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2009)

finde die Umfrage sehr interessant..Tippe mal auf 65 - 70 % Sauger im realen Leben, hier könnten es ca. 55 % sein, da einige Angst vor dem "Zugeben" in einer anonymen Umfrage haben..


----------



## ghostadmin (24. September 2009)

Ich stimme sicherlich nicht mit der Wahrheit ab, das geht die Administration nix an. 

Abgesehen davon ist man meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich schlau wenn man auch noch öffentlich in den Thread schreibt das man hin und wieder mal was zieht. 
Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. September 2009)

*@all*

Die Umfrage ist sehr interessant. Nur zum eigenen Schutz habe ich jetzt Beiträge gelöscht, die offenkundig von illegalen Aktivitäten erzählen. 

Ab sofort bitte keine persönlichen Geschichten als böser Downloader erzählen, sondern einfach nur sein Kreuzchen machen, wenn überhaupt gewollt oder sehr allgemein zum Thema diskutieren.


----------



## theLamer (24. September 2009)

[X] Ich ziehe nicht illegal

Und trotzdem bin ich gegen Online-Durchsuchungen etc. und nachprüfen der Internetprotokolle ohne akuten und eindeutigen Verdacht auf schwerwiegende Straftaten (Stichwort: Terrorismus), weil sie meine Persönliche Freiheit einschränken, eine nicht gerechtfertigte Kontrollinstanz darstellen und die Unschuldsvermutung aufheben... Und nicht nur ihren eigentlichen Zweck erfüllen sondern auch andere Dinge zutage fördern, die sonst nicht entdeckt worden wären. Dieser Weg und die erreichten Informationen (,die nicht auf  Terrorismus beziehen sondern in Bezug auf illegale Downloads stehen) ist/sind somit illegitim.

Wenn ich was ziehe, regt mich Rapidshare & Co. sowieso auf, weil ich immer 15 Min warten muss, bis ich das nächste Paket runterladen kann und die Geschwindigkeit begrenzt ist...
Andere Websites finanzieren sich doch auch ausschließlich durch Werbung, wieso geht das bei Rapidshare nicht? Ich sehe auf jeden Fall nicht ein, dass ich Geld dafür bezahle und meine Bankdaten usw. noch wahrscheinlich nur wenig gesichert auf irgendeinem Server liegen, die Hacker allzu leicht knacken können...

Das sind meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

okay.. die entwicklung geht schon in die richtung wie ichs mir gedacht hab...

bis jetzt:

29 leute ziehn / 18 nicht

und einer wurde "erwischt"

es ist also wirklich mal interessant wie sich das so verhält zwischen abmahnung, filesharen und denen die nicht downloaden...

um auf ruenDRS und ghostadmin zurückzukommen: *Bitte antwortet wahrheitsgemäß oder gar nicht!* 

danke...

is glaub ich das erste mal im netz dass wo was abgestimmt wird...
*falls* ihr aber doch eine *seite mit zahlenmaterial, news zu abmahnung/internetüberwachung* etc. findet scheut euch nicht die *links zu posten*...


----------



## derLordselbst (24. September 2009)

Die Umfrage bildet leider mit ihren Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht die aktuelle Entwicklung ab. 

Filesharing wird immer weniger betrieben.

Stattdesssen saugt man Dateien aus dem Netz ohne selbst hochzuladen. 


Außerdem würde ich noch die Antwortmöglichkeit vorschlagen:

X Ich sauge nur, wenn es Filme / Musik sind, die kommerziell nicht angeboten werden oder in verstümmelten Versionen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. September 2009)

Ich ziehe nicht illegal, dafür schiebe ich legal.

Wenn ich mir grad nichts leisten kann, dann spare ich halt darauf.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

sorry... dann hab ich den begriff filesharing falsch definiert... oops... peinlich... ich meine nämlich jede art egal ob mit upload oder ohne... egal ob rapidshare oder emule oder what ever... dachte ich kann das unter dem begriff "filesharing" zusammfassen... was wäre denn der passende begriff...

wenn du mit 
X Ich sauge nur, wenn es Filme / Musik sind, die kommerziell nicht angeboten werden oder in verstümmelten Versionen. 
meinst das du keine illegalen daten ziehst fällt das unter ich ziehe nicht... *es geht nur um illegale downloads...*


----------



## drachenorden (24. September 2009)

Ob sich (illegales) Filesharing heutzutage noch wirklich lohnt, wage ich zu bezweifeln; in meinen Augen eindeutig nicht.

Begrüßenswert ist jedoch, dass der massiven Abmahnerei ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde - die Arbeit der Ermittlungsbehörden mit den unzähligen Belangen der Musik- und Filmindustrie zu lähmen, war nicht mehr hinzunehmen; die große Flut ist zum Glück vorbei.

Anbieterseitig wurde das Preisniveau, gerade für Musik & Film, nach unten korrigiert - momentan also kein triftiger Grund, sich auf illegales Terrain zu begeben.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

Was ich mich bis heute frage: 

Was hat ein Uploader davon wenn er illegale kopien z.b. rapidshare hochlädt... kriegt der ein eis dafür oder was?^^


----------



## drachenorden (24. September 2009)

*@Doney*
Die Wege des Herrn sind unergründlich ...


----------



## derLordselbst (24. September 2009)

Obwohl beides mit "i" anfängt, muss Illegales nicht zwangsläufig mit Intellligenz verknüpft sein.

Warum man z. B. aus Firmen, die Filme im Auftrag bearbeiten, als Mitarbeiter Kopien herausschmuggelt, ist wohl nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Man gefährdet seinen Job, es droht ein Verfahren und eventuell wird die ganze Firma abserviert. 

Bei Musik oder bei Kopien von im Handel befindlichen DVDs ist das Ganze wohl eher nachvollziehbar. Es ist einfach, sie zu rippen, man geht ein geringes Risiko ein und fühlt sich vielleicht sogar als sozialer Dienstleister.

Dazu hat gerade die Musikindustrie lange Zeit jede Gelegenheit genutzt, den Kauf von Musik in Form von Dateien unzumutbar zu machen (DRM, ablaufende Benutzerrechte, schlechte Qualität, absurde Preise). Das war aggessives, wenn auch ungewolltes Filesharing-Marketing.

Bei ebooks ist es bestimmt eine Schweine-Arbeit, die Seite für Seite einzuscannen. Da waren oft Liebhaber am Werk, die mangels Angebot von der Industrie ihre eigene Lösung suchten. Hier eifern die Verlage immer noch den Fehlern der Musikindustrie nach.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

^^ wow... ob die frage jemand beantworten kann... kann es sein dass diese organisationen so ne art robin hood darstelln... nehmen von den reichen und geben den armen?


----------



## derLordselbst (24. September 2009)

Die Entwicklung geht eher dahin:

"Nehmen von den Reichen und es für sich behalten"


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

verstehe... was du meinst... tauschbörse ade... rapidshare ich komme


----------



## Gast3737 (24. September 2009)

nein er meint es anders:
jemand der Reich ist muss sein Vermögen teilen(ob nun freiwillig oder nicht)..man merkt es doch schon an den Debatten und Wahlsprüchen "Reiche besteuern".
Man kann ja noch nicht mal fünf Euro auf dem Konto haben ohne das man Angst haben muss von Bekloppten um die Ecke gebracht zu werden..


----------



## majorguns (24. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> Was ich mich bis heute frage:
> 
> Was hat ein Uploader davon wenn er illegale kopien z.b. rapidshare hochlädt... kriegt der ein eis dafür oder was?^^


Er hat die "Anerkennung" der Comunity ähnlich wie bei uns im Forum z.B. die Mods.
Außerdem bekommt er oft tatsächlich etwas, z.B. wenn jemand eine datei von Rapidshare des Uploaders herunterlädt bekommt dieser Rapidpoints, von diesen kann er sich wieder selbst den Account leisten (teilweise) und selbst Loaden....

Außerdem sehen es viele Uploader als "Wettbewerb" an, wer z.b. als erstes ein Spiel wie GTA 4o.Ä. geuploadet hat, ähnlich wie bei uns im Forum die Extrem OC´er


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

also ein auf dicke hose machen und den account finanziern... naaaaaa toll... dafür würd ichs auch riskieren XD


----------



## INU.ID (24. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> Was hat ein Uploader davon wenn er illegale kopien z.b. rapidshare hochlädt... kriegt der ein eis dafür oder was?^^



Ein Eis nicht, aber vielleicht Geld... 

Wer zb. bei RS etwas anbietet (was nicht zwangsläufig illegal sein muß, Treiber, Demos, Mods usw eignen sich hervorragend dazu), der bekommt Punkte wenn andere es von ihm saugen. Ohne genau drauf einzugehen, es gibt Free-Points und Premium-Points. Der Kurs für PPs steht atm bei 1.17 Euro pro 1000 Premium-Punkte. Seit der Einführung der "Happy-Hour" kann man mit einem Premium-Account jeden Tag 50GB !!! mit vollem DSL-Speed saugen, man muß seine Punkte also nicht mehr in zusätzlichen Traffic umwandeln.

Nun kann sich jeder ausmalen warum es Leute gibt die mit allen Mitteln (also auch geschützter Software) versuchen so viele Punkte wie möglich zu machen... nicht wenige verdienen auf diese Weise hunderte Euros im Monat zusätzlich.

Doch selbst ohne solche "Aktionen" (Money4Points usw) bieten immer irgendwelche Leute Software an, und es wird immer welche geben die dieses Angebot auch wahrnehmen. Und meiner Meinung nach läßt sich dieser Vorgang auch nicht mehr umkehren, selbst wenn man morgen das Internetz abschaffen würde. Früher, ohne Internetz, kopierte man haufenweise Disketten, heutzutage wären es einfach nur aktuellere Datenträger. Und meine Erfahrung ist das früher, ohne Internetz, der Anteil an nicht käuflich erworbender Software deutlich höher war als heute, wo ich mit Paypal/Onlinebanking/Spieleflat usw innerhalb von Minuten eine Software kaufen und sofort nutzen kann.

Und genau das sollte mMn einfach viel stärker ausgebaut werden, auch sollten die Preise der Produkte entsprechend "fair" sein. Natürlich würde man auch damit das "tauschen von Software" niemals unterbinden können, aber man könnte den Anteil weiter senken. Mit Aktionen wie "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher", also der kriminalisierung von Millionen, trägt die Industrie doch irgendwo selbst zu einer eher negativen Entwicklung bei.

Denn da geht es nicht darum das kein Geld mehr verdient wird, die Umsatzzahlen der Spiele zeigen ja das sich gute Software auch dann millionenfach verkauft wenn sie zu hunderttausenden illegal gesaugt wird. Nein, es geht darum einfach nur noch mehr verdienen zu wollen.

Es gäbe Mittel und Wege FS komplett zu unterbinden (siehe Eric Arthur Blair), doch ich denke wir sind uns einig das es so weit nie kommen sollte...


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

ich meine... wer hat in der pcgames in öletzter zeit ein spiel gesehen, wo das preis/leistungsverhältnis als gut verkauft wird... meist liest man

bewertung:      gut 2,3
P/L-verhältnis:  ausreichend

das is alltag... und durch diesen wucher is das auch so populär: siehe umfrage


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

[x] Ziehe nicht illegal.

Bin selber Softwareentwickler, weis daher, wieviel Arbeit in so einem Produkt stecken kann!


----------



## exa (25. September 2009)

Musik und Spiele sind bei mir legal, wenn es auch leider des öfteren Crackzwang gibt (Kopierschutz sei dank schon 2 mal OS zerschossen)

Filme leihe ich mir oft erst aus, bevor ich sie kaufe, sozusagen die Demo beim Filme schauen^^


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

ich hoffe du hast dann das letzte angekreuzt

*an alle nochmal: hier gehts rein um  illegales ziehen!!!*


----------



## iceman650 (25. September 2009)

ich hab noch nie was gezogen, werde denk ich auch nicht, allein schon wegen meiner supertollen leitung mit 44kbps...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. September 2009)

Open-Source-Software ist oft besser als ihre kommerziellen Pendants. Warum sollte ich mir MS Office illegal ziehen (oder für teuer Geld kaufen), wenn ich OpenOffice gratis *und* legal kriege?
Dasselbe gilt teilweise auch für Spiele: Nexuiz ist ein erstklassiger Open-Source-Shooter, den ich sehr gerne spiele. Wenn ich kein Geld für kommerzielle Spiele habe und auch nichts illegal downloaden will, spiele ich ein Open-Source-Spiel.


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

wie gesagt... bitte keine "tipps" oder eigene erfahrungen oder ä. ...


----------



## Malkav85 (25. September 2009)

Wie ist eigentlich nochmal die Rechtslage? Das man es nicht laden darf, ist klar, aber war nicht noch was, dass das "Anbieten" bzw. "Bereitstellen" strafbarer ist? 

Wie ist das dann bei Rapidshare? Wenn dort etwas illegales geladen wird, ist das ja nur einseitig. 

Alles etwas sehr verwirrend.


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

offiziell ist jetzt beides verboten und wird geahndet... doch du musst danach gehn, wo die kanzlein mehr und einfacher geld verdienen... rapidshare ziehen ist genauso verboten... macht den kanzleien aber mehr aufwand als das durchsuchen von tauschbörsen... außerdem ist man wenn man einen uploader abmahnt stets auf der sicheren seite.... Man kriegt geld!!! reine downloader also... kA... doch wenn du im inet nach abmahnungen wegen urheberrechtsverletzung suchst findest du in der egel aussschließlich hilferufe von tauschbörsennutzern (also von uploadern...)


----------



## majorguns (25. September 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich nochmal die Rechtslage? Das man es nicht laden darf, ist klar, aber war nicht noch was, dass das "Anbieten" bzw. "Bereitstellen" strafbarer ist?
> 
> Wie ist das dann bei Rapidshare? Wenn dort etwas illegales geladen wird, ist das ja nur einseitig.
> 
> Alles etwas sehr verwirrend.


Beides ist zwar Strafbar, aber i.d.R. werden eher die Uploader verfolgt (also die großen Fische) die kleinen Downloader werden meist nicht weiter verfolgt, was allerdings oft auch ziemlich schwierig ist, da (solange man´s nicht über Torrent macht) es recht schwer ist den Downloader zu ermitteln, Rapidshare macht sich zwar mehr oder weniger Strafbar, allerdings sichert man sich dort eben auch mehr oder weniger durch die AGB´s ab in denen es heißt das kein Kopiergeschütztes Meterial geuploadet werden darf, außerdem ist Rapidshare beispielsweie in der Schweiz ansässig was die ganze Sache weiter verschwierigt.
Zudem gibt es ja auch noch andere Hoster "Dienste", es ist auch möglich irgendwelche Server als Server für die Datein zu nutzen wenn diese nur "keknackt" sind, dann bemerk es der Betreiber meist nichtmal.
Torrent ist eine recht unsichere Geschichte, da man dort ja auch wenn man etwas Downloadet gleichzeitig zum Uploader wird und die "Studenten" (oft sitzen Studenten in Büros an rechnern und durchkämmen Tauschbörsen nach Usern welche größere Mengen Raupkopien usw anbieten, damit verdienen die sich ihr Taschengeld ) so ganz leicht deine IP herausfinden können.


----------



## Doney (26. September 2009)

ich möchte mich hiermit erstmal bedanken, dass die umfragew mit solch einem interesse aufgefasst wird... 

89 teilnehmer in drei tagen... echt grandios... 

danke... macht weiter so


----------



## Two-Face (26. September 2009)

[X] _Ich ziehe nicht illiegal_

Mich kotzen Leute an, die sowas mit voller Absicht machen und denen es offensichtlich wurscht ist, ob die Unterhaltungsindustire schaden davon nimmt.


----------



## cookiebrandt (26. September 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> [...]Rapidshare macht sich zwar mehr oder weniger Strafbar, allerdings sichert man sich dort eben auch mehr oder weniger durch die AGB´s ab in denen es heißt das kein Kopiergeschütztes Meterial geuploadet werden darf, außerdem ist Rapidshare beispielsweie in der Schweiz ansässig was die ganze Sache weiter verschwierigt.
> [...]


Rapidshare "sichert" "sich" und deren User auch durch die relativ kurze Protokollierung der IP-Adressen. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sinds gerade mal zwei Stunden für Nicht-Mitglieder, für Mitglieder 8. Bis eine Kanzlei da eine Anfrage hingeschickt hätte, wären die Daten schon längst weg 

MfG


----------



## Doney (26. September 2009)

genau hab ich auch grad gelesen^^ 

außerdem ist bei rapidshare.com (com wohl bemerkt!!!) bis heut kein fall bekannt wo das downloaden von rapidshare abgemahnt wurde... 

soll kein tip sein (jeder der das bei google sucht findet dass es keine bekannten fälle gibt) also ruhig blut moderatoren ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

Wer Filesharing verurteilt, muss bedenken, dass Musik heute unverschämt teuer ist.
Wenn Musik heutzutage 5x so viel kostet wie früher, ist es nur die logische Konsequenz, dass man nur 1/5 legal kauft und die restlichen 4/5 zieht, ohne sie jemals zu kaufen. Die Musikindustrie verdient dann gleich viel wie früher, von einem Schaden kann keine Rede sein.
Trotzdem empfehle ich niemandem, illegal zu saugen. Was illegal ist, ist automatisch schlecht, solange bis man es legalisiert. Man soll sich nach dem Gesetz richten.
Ich würde Filesharing legalisieren.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Is doch net illegal
> Nur Kopier/urheberechtgeschützte Daten darfste net sharen


Das habe ich ja gemeint. Mir ist schon klar, dass ich Linux und OpenOffice frei sharen darf, aber ich habe es vereinfacht gesagt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [X] _Ich ziehe nicht illiegal_
> 
> Mich kotzen Leute an, die sowas mit voller Absicht machen und denen es offensichtlich wurscht ist, ob die Unterhaltungsindustire schaden davon nimmt.



Du hast ja Recht; ich habe auch nur wenig Musik gezogen.
Was ich mir gezogen habe, war so alt, dass ich es weder auf Cd noch bei Musikload und Co bekommen konnte.

Was mich aber völlig ankotzt, ist:
dass diese Abmahnkanzleien jenseits der gesetzlichen Vorgaben Abmahnungen verschicken, die Leute einschüchtern und dann - wenn ich ihnen mitteile, dass sie sich an meinen Anwalt zu wenden haben - einfach nix mehr von sich hören lassen.
Das ist doch schlichtweg Bauernfängerei.
Und saufeige obendrein.


----------



## majorguns (27. September 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> genau hab ich auch grad gelesen^^
> 
> außerdem ist bei rapidshare.com (com wohl bemerkt!!!) bis heut kein fall bekannt wo das downloaden von rapidshare abgemahnt wurde...
> 
> soll kein tip sein (jeder der das bei google sucht findet dass es keine bekannten fälle gibt) also ruhig blut moderatoren ^^


Also soweit ich weiß wurden aber schon User bei Rapidshare.*de* abgemehnt, unter anderem weil jemand ein Metallica Album noch vor dem Release veröffendlicht hat, also in manchen Fällen wird wohl doch etwas unternommen, wenn sie "schlimm" genug sind, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Doney (27. September 2009)

1. wie gesagt *.de*
2. war ein uploader... von leechern ist mir nix bekannt
3. es gibt gerüchte dass desn fake is ^^


----------



## majorguns (27. September 2009)

Ich wollte ja garnicht sagen das man bei rapidshare.com abgemahnt wird, ich denke er das es nicht so ist, wenn überhaupt kann es vielleicht so passieren wie ich oben geschrieben habe


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (28. September 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Du hast ja Recht; ich habe auch nur wenig Musik gezogen.
> Was ich mir gezogen habe, war so alt, dass ich es weder auf Cd noch bei Musikload und Co bekommen konnte.
> 
> Was mich aber völlig ankotzt, ist:
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht.Musik kriegt man immer und überall,besonders auf CD.


----------



## Doney (28. September 2009)

glaub ich auch... ^^


----------



## Eiche (28. September 2009)

Ich frag mich gerade wenn das anbiete von illegalen downloads eine straftat ist bzw das downloaden.
Was ist mit den ganzen servern die überwachen werden ist das nicht anstiftung zu einer straftat. 
Wenn der server nicht sofort abschaltet wird?
Bzw woher kommen die infos macht sich der informant damit nicht selbst straffbar bzw stark nachvollziehbar?


----------



## Rotax (29. September 2009)

Bin über das Ergebnis verwundert, hatte auf mehr Sauger getippt. 

Achja, in über 90% der Fälle passiert nach einer Abmahnung garnichts mehr, das ganze ist eher eine Masche von vielen Kanzleien und Firmen um schnell an Geld zu kommen.

Edit: Ok, sind ja doch ganzschön viele...


----------



## Doney (29. September 2009)

@zeffer 

die einzelnen plattformen (z.b. rapidshare) haben eindeutig erklärt, dass sie keinen einfluss auf den inhalt der pakete auf ihren servern haben... zudem sind sie nicht verpflichtet, die inhalte zu überprüfen da dies den rahmen der möglichkeiten (durch die komplizierte struktur des netzwerks) sprengen würde... 

die sind also raus ausm schneider... genauso wie sämtliche suchmaschinen die die infos z.b für downloadlinks geben...

sie stellen also nur die dienste bereit...  mit dem genauen inhalt der up- und downloads haben sie "nix zu tun"


----------



## Sight (29. September 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht.Musik kriegt man immer und überall,besonders auf CD.



Hmm, das stimmt nicht, ja die aktuellen Sachen (obwohl auch nicht immer, wollte mir letztens eine CD kaufen, die gabs nirgends - Saturn&MM - musste sie mir erst laden, hab sie dann nach ungefähr einem Monat endlich im Laden gefunden und gekauft).
Vor allem alte CD's sind schwer noch so zu kaufen, wenn man Glück hat, sind sie auf Musicload und Co. verhanden. Musste mir auch ein paar Sachen über Torrent besorgen weil es anders einfach nicht ging.

Und die Spiele/Musik Industrie soll sich mal nicht wundern wieso es so viele 'Raubkopierer' gibt. Ich meine früher habe ich auch nicht ~120 DM für ein Spiel bezahlt oder 50-60 DM für eine CD. Ich bin als Schüler doch kein Millionär. Man sieht ziemlich gut wie 'Geldgeil' die Industrie ist, ich meine Kindermissbrauch wird mit 6 Jahren bestraft, 'eine CD runterladen' mit 8-10 Jahren.
So etwas mich an!


----------



## Doney (29. September 2009)

Sight schrieb:


> 'eine CD runterladen' mit 8-10 Jahren.
> So etwas mich an!



wo hastn das her oO... ich meine... meist kommt es doch gar nicht zum prozess und falls doch endet das "CD-runterladen" mit ner geldstragfe oder gemeinnütziger arbeit oder?


----------



## Namaker (1. Oktober 2009)

Gemeinnützige Arbeit? Soll man dann den Plattenfirmenchefs ihre Ärsche abwischen?


----------



## Doney (2. Oktober 2009)

nein...^^ dem staat dienen... aber wie gesagt nur im falle der verurteilung... zu ner strafrechtlichen verfolgung kommts aber nur gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz selten und bei gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schlimmen fällen...

die abmahnungen (also die strafen der Plattenfirmenchefs sind rein zivilrechtlich mit schadensersatz un so)

auch interssant

YouTube - Spiegel Tv Magazin - Illegaler Download

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPssMnf-aOY&feature=related


----------



## Eiche (6. Oktober 2009)

vorallen es geht auch leichter 
man kann aber auch musik aus dem radio Stream ausnehmen


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich ziehe nicht illegal


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich ziehe nicht illegal.


----------



## k-b (8. Oktober 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> finde die Umfrage sehr interessant..Tippe mal auf 65 - 70 % Sauger im realen Leben, hier könnten es ca. 55 % sein, da einige Angst vor dem "Zugeben" in einer anonymen Umfrage haben..


Ich tippe auf 2%. Siehe Bundestagswahl 

Du vergisst, dass es da drausen noch eine rieeeeeeesige Masse an Menschen gibt. Nur weil in deinem Umfeld viele Leute saugen, muss man das nicht auf die Gesamtbevölkerung beziehen


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

ja na gut... ich denke aber wenn man alle im alter von 15 bis 30 jahren betrachtet, die einen DSL-anschluss haben, kommt seine schätzung wohl ungefähr hin...


----------



## k-b (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, nicht mal dann. Man darf net immer davon ausgehen, dass die Welt um einen drum rum genau so ist wie man selbst und sein Umfeld ist  
Raubkopieren ist noch kein Volkssport, die einzigen die das denken sind die die es tun.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (9. Oktober 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Raubkopieren ist noch kein Volkssport, die einzigen die das denken sind die die es tun.


Die meisten meiner Freunde downloaden/kopieren illegal, das erweckt sehr wohl den Eindruck eines Volkssports. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob ich illegal kopiere oder nicht.


----------



## Doney (9. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die meisten meiner Freunde downloaden/kopieren illegal, das erweckt sehr wohl den Eindruck eines Volkssports. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob ich illegal kopiere oder nicht.




bei mir nich anders... ich seh das genauso wie jever und die anderen...

woher nimmst du überhaupt diese überzeugung, b-k...

hast du evtl zahlenmaterial, die deine verteidigung der deutschen internetuser belegt


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

ähm... mal ne ganz dumme frage... ist youtube-download nun eigentlich verboten oder nich... ich den meisten foren liest man es wäre so legal wie aus dem radio aufnehmen... aber manche behaupten widerum das gegenteil


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe vor Jahren mal vor allem Amerikanische Country Musik geladen, da es Sie sonst nirgends gab im normalen Musik Handel bei Media Markt und Co. in Deutschland, selbst heute gibt es da fast nichts außer bei Amazon, Teilweise durch Import aus USA. Heutzutage mache ich das nicht mehr, habe genug Geld bzw. Zeit um auch mal zu warten bis etwas billiger wird und kaufe es dann erst. z.B. Audio CD's für 5 Euro oder DVD's für 9 und Spiele für 20 Euro oder 15.


----------



## Altair94 (12. Oktober 2009)

[x] Ich ziehe nicht illegal 

Wäre bei meiner 1000er Leitung so oder so kein Vergnügen. XD


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich ziehe nicht Illegal....oder doch??!


----------



## majorguns (12. Oktober 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die meisten meiner Freunde downloaden/kopieren illegal, das erweckt sehr wohl den Eindruck eines Volkssports. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob ich illegal kopiere oder nicht.


So siehts aus, fast mein ganzer Bekanntenkreis, d.H. Familie, Freunde, Arbeitskollegen etc. laden, man könnte es schon als Volkssport bezeichnen


----------



## moddingfreaX (12. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es heutzutage fast unumgänglich sich völlig legal im Internet zu bewegen. Viele Laden alles mögliche in völligem Unbewusstsein darüber ob es nun legal ist oder nicht und benutzen Dinge mit fremden Urheberrechten.
Dementsprechend müsste jeder hier, wenn er darüber im klaren wäre "Ich ziehe ab und zu verschiedenes" ankreuzen.


----------



## Doney (13. Oktober 2009)

Altair94 schrieb:


> [x] Ich ziehe nicht illegal
> 
> Wäre bei meiner 1000er Leitung so oder so kein Vergnügen. XD



sag das nicht... als rapidshare free-user kann man glaub ich nicht mal *mehr *nutzen  

illegeal ist trotzdem* NIE* ein vergnügen (für alle kiddies die das lesen)


----------



## majorguns (13. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> sag das nicht... als rapidshare free-user kann man glaub ich nicht mal *mehr *nutzen
> 
> illegeal ist trotzdem* NIE* ein vergnügen (für alle kiddies die das lesen)


Auch mit ner 1000er Leitung lädt man beispielsweise ein 10GB großes Spiel ganz einfach und quasi nebenbei in einigen Tagen runter, da gibt es Programme für die machen das ganz Automatisch, da kann man sogar den Speed begrenzen wenn man sonst nicht genug von der z.B. 1000er Leitung hat, das Argument: "Ich ziehe nicht weil ich ne 1000er Leitung habe zieht also nicht"


----------



## Doney (14. Oktober 2009)

da kennt sich einer aus^^


----------



## Schnitzkie (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin! 

Mal ganz ehrlich würde Rapidshare oder Uploaded usw. die Daten rausrücken oder den größten Teil dann schießen die sich selbst ins Bein weil wer V-DSL oder ne 16.000 Leitung hat und saugt der will sie auch nutzen und nicht warten bis zum Morgengraun.^^ Wer wirklich saugt hat auch nen Premiumaccount. 
Nehmen wir mal Rapidshare. Dort werden jeden Tag ein paar millionen Downloads getätigt, dass heißt auch ein paar Millionen IP's. Und dann zeig mir mal ne Gruppe Beamte oder ein paar Frank Lüngens die den Kram auswerten!  
Und meiner Meinung nach ist downloaden in manchen Kreisen ein Volkssport. Aber das hält sich noch in Grenzen. 


Greets Samu


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

> Antwortmöglichkeiten powered by BKA*©*



Ob in der Umfrage wirklich alle ehrlich sind mhhh... ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzkie schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal Rapidshare. Dort werden jeden Tag ein paar millionen Downloads getätigt, dass heißt auch ein paar Millionen IP's. Und dann zeig mir mal ne Gruppe Beamte oder ein paar Frank Lüngens die den Kram auswerten!


 wenn da ganz gezielt zB die vertriebsfirma für den grad auf DVD/BD veröffentlichten neuen wolverine-film ankommt und angestellte hat, die selber typische jüngere durchschnitts-internetuser sind, dann finden die rel. schnell raus, ob und wo man den film bei rapidshare runterladen kann. und dann ist es nicht mehr sonderlich schwer, die IPs rauszufiltern, die diesem downloadlink gefolgt sind und auch runtergeladen haben. und vor allem: den zu finden, der es hochgeladen hat. anhand der IP kann man "sogar" nur die deutschen "täter" rausfiltern - und dann hat man nicht mehr so ne ungeheure menge an IPs, die deutsche behörden dann checken müssen.

also, täusch da bloß nicht, dass es so schwer ist, nur weil insgesamt ein paar millionen DLoads pro tag da stattfinden... grad wenn da eine große firma hintersteht, die ihre interessen vertreten will.


----------



## Doney (15. Oktober 2009)

und warum ist dann noch kein rapidshare-fall bekannt wenn das soooo einfach ist? Oo

denk gar nicht erst dran den metallica-uploader-fall auf rapidshare.de zu erwähnen... bis jetz konnten keine abmahnungen dieser art belegt werden...

EDIT: die zahl der Nicht-sauger steigt langsam wieder in der umfrage...

und keine angst ich bin nicht vom bka


----------



## moe (15. Oktober 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> [X] Ich ziehe nicht illegal
> 
> Und trotzdem bin ich gegen Online-Durchsuchungen etc. und nachprüfen der Internetprotokolle ohne akuten und eindeutigen Verdacht auf schwerwiegende Straftaten (Stichwort: Terrorismus), weil sie meine Persönliche Freiheit einschränken, eine nicht gerechtfertigte Kontrollinstanz darstellen und die Unschuldsvermutung aufheben... Und nicht nur ihren eigentlichen Zweck erfüllen sondern auch andere Dinge zutage fördern, die sonst nicht entdeckt worden wären. Dieser Weg und die erreichten Informationen (,die nicht auf  Terrorismus beziehen sondern in Bezug auf illegale Downloads stehen) ist/sind somit illegitim.



word. 
ich hab moralisch übrigens auch kein problem damit, mir n spiel von nem freund auszuleihen, zu installieren und zu spielen, was aber mit (illegalen)
raubkopien gar nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Doney (16. Oktober 2009)

dann hats ja wenigstens einer gekauft


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh ganz stark davon aus, dass die Angaben von der Realität abweichen. Ist aber trotzdem interessant, wieviele bereit dazu sind, es zuzugeben


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

du sagst also es sind deutlich über 60% die ziehn?


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn man auch die mit einbezieht, die ab und zu mal ein lied/album ziehen, dann denke ich das schon. schätzen würde ich da so um die 80%. aber wer weiß, vielleicht lieg ich auch total falsch, möglich ist alles 

aber ich kenne in meinem bekanntenkreis eigentlich niemanden _(großeltern und menschen, die nichts mit nem pc zu tun haben usw. ausgeschlossen)_, der noch nie irgendetwas illegal geladen hat. auch wenns nur mal ein einzelnes lied war.


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

gehört zum alltag... find ich auch... manche ziehn auch einfach unbewusst, merkens nur nich (wie schon erwähnt)


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

ja, nur wenn jmd dann tag und nacht irgendwelche musik, spiele oder filmesammlungen zieht, find ich das etwas übertrieben. ich finds einfach schöner, daten die mir wichtig sind und die ich gern benutze, auch legal und original zu besitzen

edit: dazu ist mir grad noch was eingefallen. ein freund von mir lädt sich oft spiele nur zum testen runter und wenns ihm echt spaß macht, kauft er sich den titel dann auch ums online zu spielen oder sonstwas. das find ich auch noch in ordnung, auch wenn ich lieber auf tests vertraue anstatt mir da 5gb oder wieviel auch immer runterzuladen.
wäre meiner meinung nach auch gut, wenn es mehr demoversionen vor gamerelease geben würde. so kann man sich auf das gameplay einstellen und obs auch wirklich gefällt


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

die demos kommen glaub ich sowieso zu kurz...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn so viele Menschen ziehen, sollte man Spionage in Tauschbörsen verbieten und Filesharing legalisieren. Es kann nicht angehen, dass viele unschuldige Menschen kriminalisiert werden.
Musikindustrie und Abmahnanwälte sollten gezwungen werden, alles Geld (hoch verzinst) zurück zu zahlen, was sie je durch Filesharing-Gerichtsverfahren und Abmahnungen ergaunert haben.


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

ich finds eig. nur schlimm dass jede bearbeitung den staat 40€ kostet... also den steuerzahler... kein wunder das DTL den bach runter geht


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

wie stellst du dir das vor? filesharing erlauben wäre an sich für viele menschen bestimmt gut. aber wie sollen die spielehersteller dann überleben?
wenn es legal ist, spiele zu laden, wer kauft diese dann noch? ich denke da geht viel umsatz für die hersteller verloren und dann droht die pleite. daraus folgt: keine spiele mehr vom hersteller.

klar find ich die preise teilweise auch etwas überteuert. wenn man ein spiel sofort zum release haben will, muss man da manchmal schon 50€ hinblättern. aber filesharing zu erlauben wäre meiner meinung nach auf dauer keine gute lösung.

eventuell filesharing erlauben, aber das online spielen nur mit gekauften spielen erlauben. aber ich weiß nicht, wie groß der anteil der online-spieler für einzelne spiele ist. ich spiel zum beispiel aufgrund meiner internetverbindung so gut wie garnicht online (dsl light/384). gibt einach nichts schnelleres hier 

aber ich geb gerne mal geld aus und habe dann alle möglichkeiten mit dem spiel.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

So, hab abgestimmt. Finde es auch sehr interessant. Glaube mal, die Dunkelziffer ist sehr hoch. Und diese Umfragewerte bestätigen das weitestgehend.


----------



## DarkMo (1. März 2010)

ich zieh nich illegal. bin schlichtweg zu doof diese proggies da zu kapieren xD zum glück gabs wow - da baucht ich jahrelang keinen neuen rechner un andre spiele ham mich au ned gejuckt xD


----------

